

Ask HN: hosted time tracking tools for distributed teams? - andresmh

I have a distributed team of a couple of software developers who work on hourly basis. I am looking for recommendations of online tools that let them submit the hours they work in a way that is minimally intrusive and that help me keep track of the hours. I'll be using this for billing purposes too. I'm currently using assembla.com for bugs/svn,  they have some time-tracking feature but it's not very easy to get reports on hours worked. I want to keep using assembla for svn/bugs and I am looking for an additional tool.
======
generalk
We're using Harvest. I don't handle the administrative end, but from a
usability standpoint it's pretty awesome:

<http://www.getharvest.com>

------
eatenbyagrue
We use TickSpot.com with a team of 50. Nice UI, good basecamp integration is a
plus for us, and has an API for custom stuff.

